# Fixing/Hot wiring the power button on a Compaq laptop?



## sarahisconfused (May 4, 2013)

I'm not sure this is the right place to post this, but it seemed like the right place at the time.

I have a Compaq Presario CQ62 laptop that runs Windows 7. It's just over two years old and worked really well up until a month ago. I got it on it one morning and it worked fine as usual. Came back that night and it wouldn't come on. I tried replacing the battery and the power cord but it still wouldn't come on. I talk to a guy at the GeekSquad and he said it sounded like the power button was broken. I don't have any money to fix it and the warrant is expired so I was hoping someone could give me clear instructions on how to basically open the laptop and hot wire the power button?

This happened on my parents desktop computer (still Compaq but an older model that runs Vista). My mom hot wired hers so you just touch the wires and it comes on. But she's unfamiliar with laptops so she didn't try it on mine without a little instruction. 

Can anyone help me out? It'd be most appreciated!


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

Most laptop power buttons are soldered onto a board with no wires involved like there is with a desktop computer. You would be much better off seeing if the power button is on a separate board or a part of the motherboard. If its a separate board it may be pretty cheap to fix.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Also note they are not like a light switch, they are a momentary switch like a door bell button only making contact when pressed not connected all the time the pc/laptop is on.


----------



## sarahisconfused (May 4, 2013)

HP Compaq Presario CQ62 Laptop AX1 Power Button Board w Cable DA0X1PB6E0 | eBay

That's what it looks like on mine ^^ I opened it to see if there was any way I could hot wire it but there doesn't seem to be a way. When I opened the laptop, I can't remember if there was a cord or anything holding the chip (power button) there but I noticed now it's kinda wobbly, like not stable at all. I don't know if maybe it's not there when I do press the button.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It should be held in by a screw.


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

You can try to push the button itself, the blue button in the picture. Push it, if the laptop comes on then the plastic piece above that may be broken and not coming into contact the power button on the board.


----------



## sarahisconfused (May 4, 2013)

I took the computer all apart. The ribbons, the screws, etc. So is there a way I can test the power button without having to put it all together again?


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

The laptop would have to be put together to test the power button. Pressing the button itself as I said in my last post would tell you if it is working. If the laptop powers on then you know the button itself is working.

Only way to tell if a board is working outside of it being connected to a laptop is only recommended for engineers that know exactly what to do as you can fry it very easily.


----------

